# HELP...SHOW JACKETS?



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Matthew ~
What will you be showing in?

I've seen plenty of men wear suit jackets to show in halter and showmanship classes. For riding classes, a nice button down shirt with a scarf works nicely.

Don't forget a clean & shaped hat to top off your look!


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

*h*

hi the classes i will be going are rider classes and hacking snd stuff


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Oops, wrong discipline!  

I would not be the one to answer your question...sorry.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

LOL...well thanks anyway.....u tried


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

If they are english riding classes the mens suit jacket will work just fine. That is what I used.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

You would get away with it at minor encourage shows but at Ag shows or even open shows, I probably wouldn't. 

The cut and fit of a normal suit jacket is completely different to that of a show jacket and although it is mainly the horse being judged in hack classes the overall impression counts for a lot. 

As for rider classes it is the same as you will want to convey the best impression to the judge and unfortunately there are some judges out there that are quite piccy and will place a more appropriately dressed rider over one that is almost there.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Matthew.. A suit jacket should do fine at i minor show but for a Royal Show (Melbourne Royal, Bribane Royal, Perth Royal etc..) I proper Show jacket will need to be purchased.. As long as the jacket does up on the Left for Women and the Right for Men, there's no reason why not.. For turnout andshow hunter (working hunter as well) a siut jacket may not do, but it's worth a try and in show hunters, its not exactly the attire they look at but you usually ride in a brown tweed or beige jacket..

Hope this helps!!


----------

